# Iver Johnson Tricycle on Ebay



## ridingtoy (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320775066766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

You don't see many of these little guys from IJ come up for sale.

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 14, 2011)

Nice trike! It looks all original. I got one...


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 14, 2011)

...and a very nice one, I might add! 

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks! 
Funny story - I got it about 16 yrs ago to restore for my then 2 yr old daughter. I assumed a couple of hundred and I could restore it for her. The damn thing cost me more like 700 beans!  Automotive paint, fresh Nickel plate and rubber for the tires. The funny thing was, when I gave it to her on her b'day, she was about 3 inches too short to ride it - Damn! Oh, I have also ridden it =)


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 14, 2011)

I think you needed a set of those old pedal blocks parents used to attach if there child's legs couldn't quite reach the pedals. Your Iver Johnson looks like it has the same size wheels as a 1930s Toledo trike I have - 14" rear and 24" front. I've easily ridden that one myself with those large wheels, since our kids were well beyond tricycle riding years when I bought it. These old tricycles can usually handle an average adult's weight with no problem.

No wonder your Iver trike looks so good....$700 WOW! Sounds like it's definitely a keeper. Maybe one day grandkids will get to enjoy it.

Dave


----------

